
Show HN: Hyax – An All-in-One Selling Platform for Creators - JackPaxton
https://hyax.com/
======
kkt262
Hey guys! I'm one of the co-founders of Hyax along with Jack Paxton. I'm on
the product side, so please let me know if you've got any questions about
Hyax. Happy to answer them!

We call ourselves Shopify for digital creators. So we give you the ability to
sell digital products / courses / memberships along with your regular
eCommerce products.

To that end, we've built a pretty robust system for developing your courses &
memberships and building out your ecommerce storefront.

This idea came to us when we realized that the space for ecommerce had several
holes. Generally people use multiple plugins to solve these holes, but plugins
are highly irregular and have security flaws.

We give you the ability to run marketing funnels along with your store, post-
purchase upsells, order bumps. You can also sell subscriptions and set-up
payment plans.

We also prioritize a beautiful looking UX and the ability to really customize
your store.

Also A/B testing out of the box as well.

In essence, I built out the store that I wish I had as a marketer /
entrepreneur.

Happy to take any questions =)

------
yodon
How do you see the strengths of Hyax compared to Shopify?

~~~
kkt262
Out of the box - A/B testing, digital products delivery, course creation,
upsells (including post-purchase), order bumps, subscription billing, paid
blogging/ memberships, and more.

Our weakness right now against Shopify is we have less features on the
physical product side - like 3PL integrations, but we're building those out as
we see more people need them.

------
greatNespresso
Cool cool, looks promising ! What would be the pricing ?

~~~
xori
I think they're still working on that
[https://hyax.com/pricing](https://hyax.com/pricing)

